# Official BYH Caption Contest #4 - Pic by Pioneer Chicken



## Sumi

*Here's the deal. *We will choose the highest rated photo from our Caption Contest Submissions Thread and you all need to post captions for that pic in this captions thread! You can submit captions and vote simultaneously, so the sooner you submit your caption, the more votes you could get! The caption with the most "likes" will be the winner!

_The winner will receive this special "Caption contest winner" medal. The winner's medal will be displayed in their post bit for 1 month.
_
_




_​_After 1 month this medal will be moved to the next caption contest winner's account, so in order to retain the medal you have to keep playing!

*How to Enter:*
_


_

Reply to this thread with your caption

Vote for your favorite caption using the "like" button
_
_That's it! Caption away!!

Here's the image for this contest:



 

*If you want to submit your own picture to be considered for a future caption contest, visit this thread.*_


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Cock-a-doodle-doo!


----------



## luvmypets

Did I sleep in again?


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

But Mooommm, I don't wanna!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

But Mooommm, I don't wanna!


----------



## animalmom

"ov'r the land of the freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee"


----------



## BrownSheep

In that moment Billy realized he was, indeed, a vampire.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

...rolls eyes... "WHATEVER!"


----------



## Southern by choice

Watch this...now _this_ is how you make the humans come running...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

"All I want for Christmas is my two front teeth, my two front teeth, my two front teeth..."


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## goats&moregoats

Where's myyyy haaaaaaaaaaaaaay?


----------



## secuono

Y'all?....last night....you guys?....that, that was nuts, you guys? *SNOOOOOORE*


----------



## secuono

Y'all?....last night....you guys?....that, that was nuts, you guys? Right?!?  *SNOOOOOORE*


----------



## Dreubber

What was in that egg nog?


----------



## Devonviolet

Ooohhh!  This tooth is killin' me!


----------



## Devonviolet

I can't believe I ate the whoooole thing!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

Ah-ah-ah-CHOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

Somewhere over the rainbow . . .


----------



## Devonviolet

Say AHHHH!!!


----------



## Bacog

Since my baby left me I found a new place to dwell. Down at the end of Lonely St. at Heartbreak Hotel


----------



## omani

But I'm OFF today!


----------



## Devonviolet

CHOCOLATE!  I need _chocolate_!


----------



## nanne16

Ohhhhh woe is me!


----------



## joshmod

She left me...WHY!!!!


----------



## Tara2

*FFRREEEEEDOM!!!!!*


----------



## fainting goats11

Oh no... Oh no look out guys... I'M GONNA SNEEEEEZE!!!!
(Other goats)- Ah he's gonna blow!!!


----------



## dragonlord483

That's the spot


----------



## goatsrulemymorning

Whattayamean I've been wethered?
Nooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice

goatsrulemymorning said:


> Whattayamean I've been wethered?
> Nooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!



This one is GREAT! Love it!


----------



## Sumi

frustratedearthmother said:


> "All I want for Christmas is my two front teeth, my two front teeth, my two front teeth..."


Sorry we took so long to get round to this. Here is our winning caption! Congratulations @frustratedearthmother!


----------

